# [SOLVED] First-timer! Building a Desktop Gaming PC~



## Nyri Ashka (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi!

I found this site and thought that, "Hey, this looks like an awesome, affordable build for me!", and then proceeded to find all the parts listed. I _did_ change a few parts here and there, so this is what I came up with:

Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard

RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9A G

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Video Card: SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Processor: AMD Athlon II X3 445 Rana 3.1GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX445WFGMBOX

Case: Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Power Supply: SPARKLE ATX-400PA 400W ATX12V v2.2 Power Supply - OEM

Disk Drive: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 1.5MB Cache SATA DVD/CD WRITER


My only question is: Are these compatible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: First-timer! Building a Desktop Gaming PC~*

everything looks compatible. I would change the low quality psu.

Newegg.ca - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Nyri Ashka (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: First-timer! Building a Desktop Gaming PC~*

Thanks a bunch, shotgn! ^.^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First-timer! Building a Desktop Gaming PC~*

Go with the PSU that Team Mate shotgn linked to and you'll be good.


----------

